# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Artículo teórico de Vicente Canuto

## rubiales

Está semana contamos en la Bitácora con un Artículo teórico excepcional de la mano del Maestro y amigo, Vicente Canuto; "Encontrando tu Magia" en el que nos expone su forma de abordar números mágicos y consejos sobre la personalidad.

http://bitacora.rubiales.eu/?p=1695

----------


## Pulgas

¡Quien no se lo haya leído, ya está tardando!
Toda una lección en pocas líneas. Es de los de copiar y guardar.
Gracias, MaestroS (Juan Luis y Vicente)

----------


## m_baiocchi

Da gusto leer este tipo de articulos tan claros y bien redactados.
Cuanta personalidad falta en los magos principiantes (y algunos avanzados).

Gracias por compartirlo, gracias a Vicente Canuto.

Saludos, Max

----------


## Fran Gomez

Que decir... ¡Gracias!

----------


## Moss

Maestro, por favor, el libro, sólo teoría, TEORIA MÁGICA, la suya.  Tiene que escribirlo Don Vicente.  Su Magia y Presentación. Seguro que MJJMarkos le echa una mano, ¿no Markos?. Le haces de "negro", como a Ana Rosa Quintana. Que el Maestro va mayor hombre, mira la foto...  :Smile1:   Es que yo tengo la foto del Cartomagia Fundamental de no sé que año y sinceramente, creo que acababa de licenciarse.  :Smile1: 

P.D: Vaya la broma desde el respeto y la admiración; para los dos.


Un saludo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo me animo a ser negro, blanco o amarillo si hace falta  :Smile1: 

Hay mucho para recapacitar. Es francamente interesante. 

Igual que me parece un grandísimo aporte complementario esta respuesta de

Cesar Castellano  dice:		  		6  Abril 2010 en 11:09 am
  		Me gustaria hacer un aporte sobre la eleccion de la personalidad y  que es mejor que esta sea la tuya propia.
Esta basada en Juan Tamariz. Hasta antes de conocerlo personalmente,  siempre habia pensado que era una persona como bien describe Vicente en  su articulo, festiva, relajada, graciosa y con un punto de locura  estrafalaria. Sin embargo, despues de haber hablado varias veces con él,  me pareció que no se correspondia con su verdadera personalidad, ya que  no se comportaba tan festivo, ni gracioso, ni tan loco como cuando  actuaba.
En un seminario que dió en Sevilla y en el que habló sobre esto de la  personalidad, e hizo la misma recomendación que Vicente, o sea, que era  mejor que fuera la tuya propia, ya que seria un elemento menos del que  tendrias que preocuparte, ya tenemos bastante con las tecnicas, la  misdirección, etc… le pregunté que porque en él, no existia esa  correspondencia entre su personalidad y la que usaba cuando actuaba. Su  respuesta me llevó un paso mas allá a la hora de elegir tu personalidad.  Me dijo: Eso es que realmente todavia no me conoces bien, yo realmente  soy tal como actuo, pero en la sociedad tengo que respetar unas normas y  etiquetas que no me dejan ser tal y como soy. Por ejemplo, si estoy en  una cena con un grupo de magos en un restaurante, no puedo ponerme de  pie en una mesa, como a mi me gustaria…..
 Esto me llevó a pensar que al elegir tu personalidad, lo primero que  hay que hacer es observarse y conocerse a si mismo, muy, pero que muy  bien. Y distinguir perfectamente entre Como eres y Como te comportas.

----------


## Sr.Mago

TREMENDO!!! (Así, con Mayúsculas)...

 Muy bueno el articulo, grandes los consejos...




> Yo me animo a ser negro, blanco o amarillo si hace falta 
> 
> Hay mucho para recapacitar. Es francamente interesante. 
> 
> Igual que me parece un grandísimo aporte complementario esta respuesta de
> 
> Cesar Castellano  dice:		  		6  Abril 2010 en 11:09 am
>   		Me gustaria hacer un aporte sobre la eleccion de la personalidad y  que es mejor que esta sea la tuya propia.
> Esta basada en Juan Tamariz. Hasta antes de conocerlo personalmente,  siempre habia pensado que era una persona como bien describe Vicente en  su articulo, festiva, relajada, graciosa y con un punto de locura  estrafalaria. Sin embargo, despues de haber hablado varias veces con él,  me pareció que no se correspondia con su verdadera personalidad, ya que  no se comportaba tan festivo, ni gracioso, ni tan loco como cuando  actuaba.
> ...



 Los conceptos de Naturaleza y Conducta (sacados de un juego, pero si que son correctos). La Naturaleza es nuestra verdadera personalidad, como somos realmente; mientras la Conducta es como nos mostramos ante el mundo (muchas veces contra la misma Naturaleza) la cual varia dependiendo de las circunstancias y los momentos, como explico Tamariz en su respuesta.

 Tras leer todo, nada mas que decir... ¡¡¡Cuanto Falta!!!  :07:  bueno, pues, a Releerlo...

----------


## luis_bcn

gracias por este articulo vicente!!!
saludos

----------


## rofman

despues de leerlo tengo claro que nunca seré mago profesional!!!!


yo soy de los ultimos tipos que pone en el articulo que no destacan en nada y que en reuniones de amigos me quedo en segundo plano.



así que seguiré como hasta ahora disfrutando de la magia como mero estudioso de lo mismo!!!!  por mi vena de investigación y cientifica jeejejje

----------


## alvarovilla

Rofman no dice que ese tipo de personas no puedan ser grandes magos sino que hay que trabajarlo mucho más pero si te sirve de consuelo te diré que no creo que haya personas corrientes o normales...cada persona es un mundo por explorar y seguro que trabajando distintos aspectos de la personalidad de cada uno saldrían cosas muy interesantes...quién sabe, mejor no cerar puertas...

----------


## Luis Vicente

Me gustaría hacer unos comentarios al ensayo que aparece en la Bitácora

Efectivamente, las personas más calladas o los más timidos no es que no puedan ser grandes magos, únicamente tienen que currárselo más. No hay que tomar todas las cosas escritas al pie de la letra, es solo un ensayo, un abrir caminos para la comprensión de la magia como expresión artística. De hecho, el mundo de los actores está lleno de tímidos, o al menos eso dicen ellos mismos en las entrevistas. Por otra parte, los _"echaos pá lante"_ acostumbran a preparse menos las cosas apoyándose en su capacidad de improvisación y poco sentido del ridículo. 

La puntualización de Cesar Castellano ofrece una clave importantísima para entender lo que se quiere decir con "sacar tu personalidad", la verdadera; lo bueno de la representación artística es que te posibilita aflorar comportamientos y sentimientos que, normalmente, están reprimidos por las normas de conducta. Te permite mostrar parte de tu otro yo escondido.

----------


## b12jose

> despues de leerlo tengo claro que nunca seré mago profesional!!!!
> 
> 
> yo soy de los ultimos tipos que pone en el articulo que no destacan en nada y que en reuniones de amigos me quedo en segundo plano.
> 
> 
> 
> así que seguiré como hasta ahora disfrutando de la magia como mero estudioso de lo mismo!!!!  por mi vena de investigación y cientifica jeejejje


Rofman no seré yo quien contradiga a estos dos maestros, y no pongo MAESTROS ya que luego me dicen que grito, pero cada uno es como es, no se si conoces Magia podcast, en el que participó Juan L.Rubiales, pero en el capítulo de Helder Guimaraes confiesa ser extremadamente tímido, hasta el punto de no comprar entradas para el cine, o poder sentarse junto a un desconocido en el cine, pero luego lo ves actuando y es genial...

Hace poco que estuve en madrid viendolo y es espectacular, no en vano ganó el FISM de cartomagia en 2006.

Por eso te digo, como han dicho sólo es currar un poco más, estudiarte un poco más y sobre todo el poder transformarte cuando actues  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo y ánimo

----------


## Iban

Rofman, b12jose tiene razón: quitándoles la magia, Helder Gimaraes, Pit Hartling o Michael Ammar probablemente sean tres tipos de los más corrientes, que pasarían desapercibidos aún estando solos.

Y a pesar de eso... mira qué tres referentes de la magia.  :Wink1: 

---

Volviendo a la raiz del tema y de lo que comentan de César Castellano... tiene parte de razón, y en parte es también incorrecto. No se trata de que exista una personalidad con los demás (la pública, la condicionada por los protocolos sociales) y una real, que es la privada, la íntima, la libre... Realmente no es así, aunque se parece mucho.

No tenemos una personalidad pública y otra privada. Tenemos miles de personalidades, somos polimorfos. Con cada compañía somo de diferente forma: no es el mismo el que está en la oficina con sus compañeros, que con el jefe, o con los amigos de futbito, o de copas una noche, o hablando con una chica que no conoce y le gusta, o con las amigas de su novia, o con... Para cada uno tenemos una personalidad diferente. Y no es raro el caso de que alguien diga: "fulanito es un aburrido..." y otro, que le conoce de otra cosa, diga "¡pero qué dices! si es un descojono, está siempre animando el cotarro".

Nuestra personalidad no es ninguna de ellas, y lo es todas a la vez: es una suma, todas son reales, pero ninguna es completa. Y entre todas estas múltiples personalidades también está la privada, la que tenemos hacia nosotros mismos, que es tan real y tan falsa como cualquiera de la otras; ni más ni menos. Porque con nosotros mismos también adoptamos un papel acorde a las circunstancias; no somos... naturales. Porque esa naturalidad no existe. Todo es siempre una pose inconsciente y automática; como si fuésemos un camaleón, y cada cual se "colorea"a su manera.

Y esa suma, ese caleidoscopio que somos cada uno, tiene cristales de diferentes tamaños (más grandes cuanto máyor preponderancia tenga una de nuestras personalidades, por las circunstancias que sean). Pero también hay cristales pequeños, y algunos diminutos, pero preciosos.

Si pretendemos encontrar nuestra verdadera personalidad, vamos dados; porque no sabremos encontrala, o no sabremos cuál es. La solución es... estudiarnos, ver cómo somos en distintos ambientes (entornos), darnos cuenta de las diferencias, de los rasgos preponderantes en cada caso... y... ¡elegir la que más nos guste, o la que nos parezca más acorde a nuestros propósitos mágicos! Porque no será nuestra única personalidad, pero sí una de las nuestras.

Y el que no lo vea así, nos vemos en el patio a la salida de clase.

----------


## rofman

jo*** chicos!!!!!!



gracias por los apoyos!!!!


aunque sigo pensando que no es lo mio, por mucho que me guste!!!

----------


## Luis Vicente

¡Bien dicho, Iban! Eso está mejor.

Si es que entre todos lo acabamos sacando...

----------


## rubiales

Vicente, Iban, gentes en general... ¡¡¡Comenten esas grandes cosas en los comentarios de la Bitácora para que los Magineros puedan gozarlas también por favor!!!

----------


## Iban

> Vicente, Iban, gentes en general... ¡¡¡Comenten esas grandes cosas en los comentarios de la Bitácora para que los Magineros puedan gozarlas también por favor!!!


He hecho lo que he podido. Me he saltado todas las reglas de propiedades intelectuales, derecho a la intimidad, copyright y copywrong, pero estamos entre amigos...

----------


## Iban

Cita Pulgas en otro hilo a *Decremps* (allá por el siglo XVIII; creo que fueron juntos al cole):

_" Procurad conoceros bien a vosotros mismos y esto, no solamente para corregiros de eventuales defectos artísticos, sino sobre todo para aparecer siempre naturales, condición esencial del éxito.
Sólo vuestro temperamento debe guiaros en la elección del género de presentación a adoptar, pues aptitudes y sistemas bien distintos requieren el género cómico o el serio o el misterioso, en los cuales, según la clasificación tradicional, se dividen los diversos tipos de representación mágica. El artista que se obstina en querer aparecer cómico cuando no se tienen aptitudes, cuando falta la innata vis comica, va directo al fracaso, mientras su destreza y conocimientos podrán hacerle triunfar en otro género distinto."_

A esto le llamo yo "correlar" hilos.

----------


## rubiales

¡Gracias iban!

----------


## Miroku

mira yo en cosas sociales y todo eso soy lo mas callado del mundo pero eso no me quita ganas de ser mago :D, al contrario me da mas motivacion al hacerme un personaje... el cual me gustaria algo asi como oscuro, distinto, mm interesante y misterioso. xD

eso saludos :D

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Disculpen que abra el hilo de nuevo, pero me gustaría leer aquel ensayo y el link dejó de funcionar, no sé si alguien lo tenga y pueda compartirlo, se lo agradecería demasiado.

¡Un abrazo! Y espero no molestar con el reflote.

----------


## tsunami_

Hola

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que habéis comentado.  De hecho cuadra con lo que estoy empezando a leer en "La magia de  Ascanio"

No se si seré capaz de aportar pero al menos daré mi opinión. 

Yo  también soy un poco tímido por naturaleza pero el intentar comunicar en  público y que me salga bién me ha hecho superarlo al menos en  apariencia. Merece la pena hablar en un acto público aunque solo sea  porque es una oportunidad de coger tablas. Cuando voy a presentar un  juego, me pongo algo nervioso. En ese momento me apoyo en el trabajo  realizado al aprender el juego:
- Estudiarlo a fondo: Si sabes al dedillo los pasos a dar es más improbable que te confundas. Esta seguridad tranquiliza.
-  Práctica: Trabajar las técnicas a fondo para evitar errores. En caso de  error no todo está perdido así que hay que tener aplomo en la  presentación. Se puede cambiar a otro juego o sabiendo que el actual ya  no puede salir, al menos proteger el secreto. Este conocimiento da serenidad.
-  Estudio de la presentación. Yo decido entre varias alternativas como  quiero presentar el juego. Es un proceso que lleva algún tiempo pero la  presentación de los libros no siempre me apetece al no cuadrar con mi  forma de ser. Merece la pena.
- Ensayo de la presentación elegida.
*  Entre las diferentes fases interesa ir revisando la teoría. Con la  práctica podemos olvidar algunos detalles por considerarlos superfluos  pero en una actuación pueden demostrar ser necesarios. También podemos  comprobar que algo no era como lo entendimos inicialmente y decidir  cambiarlo.

Teniendo esta preparación que cuando la llevo bién,  suele demostrar ser más que suficiente, trato de mejorar mi expresión  (Lo hago en la fase del ensayo). No tengo un personaje mágico creado  pero trato de hacer los juegos con el "mejor yo" hablando en público :
- Hablar con claridad
- Evitar muletillas
- Ser expresivo con la voz
- Ser expresivo (cara, mirada piernas, cuerpo, manos, ...) Tiene que ser de manera controlada, no expresando nervios.

De esta manera evito que la timidez y el nerviosismo se transmitan al expectador aunque si los sienta.

----------


## tsunami_

Este artículo, yo tampoco lo enlazaba;
Encontrando tu magia | Pequeña Bitácora de Rubiales

Sale en google buscando por
juan luis rubiales bitacora vicente canuto

----------


## Adrian Gómez

¡Muchas gracias! Por un momento creí que nadie tendría el artículo. Me haz hecho el día.

¡Un abrazo!... mágico.

----------

